# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  jak przestać palić?

## darsonek!

jak udało wam się rzucić palenie? Jakieś tabsy? sztuczne fajki? U mnie nic z tych rzeczy nie działa. Kilka godzin nie palę a potem znowu sięgam po fajka... zastanawiam się już nad jakąś terapią bo sam nie daję rady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Silna wola :d

----------


## MMichał

W takim przypadku chyba faktycznie najlepiej poprosić o pomoc specjalistę. Najważniejszy krok już za Panem - chcę Pan rzucić tą truciznę.

----------


## nikolas007

mi się udało rzucić papierosy choć nie było łatwo. Sam bym nie dał rady. Ja się zgłosiłem do NEFO i oni mi pomogli w zrozumieniu pewnych rzeczy oraz w oczyszczeniu organizmu i umysłu. Bez ich pomocy pewnie nadal bym tkwił w uzależnieniu

----------


## guava

> mi się udało rzucić papierosy choć nie było łatwo. Sam bym nie dał rady. Ja się zgłosiłem do NEFO i oni mi pomogli w zrozumieniu pewnych rzeczy oraz w oczyszczeniu organizmu i umysłu. Bez ich pomocy pewnie nadal bym tkwił w uzależnieniu


co tam właściwie razem robiliście? Jak pracowaliście nad problemem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem Ci szczerze, że rzucić papierosy jest bardzo trudno. Tutaj trzeba przede wszystkim CHCIEĆ przestać palić. Na dobry początek to był się zastanowiła w jakich sytuacjach palisz i po prostu unikała tego typu rzeczy...

----------


## Izkaaa

> jak udało wam się rzucić palenie? Jakieś tabsy? sztuczne fajki? U mnie nic z tych rzeczy nie działa. Kilka godzin nie palę a potem znowu sięgam po fajka... zastanawiam się już nad jakąś terapią bo sam nie daję rady


psychoterapia i trening zachowań  :Smile:  ja bym poszła w tym kierunku skoro sam już nie dajesz rady przy pomocy tych "tradycyjnych" metod. W Nefo w Bobrowie się zajmują tym tematem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja się podpinam pod ten wątek bo też próbuję rzucić palenie i idzie mi to bardzo opornie :Frown:  najgorsze są wyjścia ze znajomymi. Wtedy już kompletnie nie potrafię odmówić

----------


## paullafit

Kiedy zadałam te pytanie dla wujka, odpowiedział: "Tobie to już tylko ciąża pomoże"  :Big Grin:

----------


## anetkab

Żadnych wspomagaczy, jedynie silna wola. Wspomagacze to odwlekanie nieuniknionego, które i tak się nie zadzieje bez Twojej woli.

----------


## rysiek301

uważam, że żadne tabletki czy inne rzeczy lub specjaliści, którzy tylko robią pranie mózgu nie pomogą. Trzeba do tego tylko silnej woli.

----------


## dramas

bezskutecznie próbowałem rzucić pewnie z 10 lat, żona mnie teraz przycisnęła żebym rzucił, pracujemy razem w domu i ma dość mojego wychodzzenia co chwilę na dymka, dopiero z tydzień biorę recigar ale od 5 dni nie palę w ogóle, to mój duży sukces, mam nadzieję, ze się uda skończyć raz na zawsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A słyszałeś o terapii antynikotynowej? Jeśli nie, to koniecznie poczytaj! 
Skoro tabletki ani inne sposoby nie działają, warto się przekonać. Znam osoby, które korzystały z tej metody i okazała się najskuteczniejsza, jeśli jesteś z okolic Warszawy to sprawdź koniecznie dobrybiorezonans.pl

----------


## Katjaka

Słyszałam, próbowałam wielu rzeczy, ale póki co, niestety bez większych rezultatów. Teraz postanowiłam wykupić kurs z Reset33, który ma bardzo dobre opinie. Myślę, że może to być dobra opcja i dla mnie. Wiem, że przede mną proces, ale myślę, że dam radę. Trzymajcie kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bliska mi osoba była w ubiegłym roku na terapii w ośrodku NEFO. Cudowne miejsce, pełne troski, ciepła i ludzi, którzy faktycznie robią wszystko by pomóc swoim pacjentom. Fajnie, ze możliwe są też konsultacje online, to świetna opcja dla kogoś, kto nie jest w stanie pozwolić sobie na taką terapię stacjonarną. Moim zdaniem taka opieka jest warta każdych pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bliska mi osoba była w ubiegłym roku na terapii w ośrodku NEFO. Cudowne miejsce, pełne troski, ciepła i ludzi, którzy faktycznie robią wszystko by pomóc swoim pacjentom. Fajnie, ze możliwe są też konsultacje online, to świetna opcja dla kogoś, kto nie jest w stanie pozwolić sobie na taką terapię stacjonarną. Moim zdaniem taka opieka jest warta każdych pieniędzy.


u nas było podobnie, z tym, ze mój ojciec brał u nich udział w terapii online. Takie spotkania z doświadczonym terapeutą potrafią wiele zmienić, zmotywować i dać siłę do działania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ośrodek Nefo cieszy się dobrą opinią, ja sama korzystałam z pomocy terapeuty ale tylko online, w tamtym okresie czasu wyjazd do ośrodka nie był akurat mozliwy a szkoda, bo znajduje się w pięknej, zielonej i cichej okolicy, która na pewno sprzyja takim terapiom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

często bywa tak, ze osoba uzależniona sama nie zdaje sobie sprawy z tego, ze ma problem... a wtedy nie chce nawet słyszeć o spotkaniu z terapeutą... czy to prawda, że w NEFO oferują też spotkania motywujące do podjęcia terapii ?

----------


## Polecam Wyszogród

Wyszogród - miejscowość położona w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu płynie rzeka Wisła. Polecam odwiedzać Wyszogród, a najlepiej w nim mieszkać, bo warto. I na koniec dodam jeszcze, że jedną z największych atrakcji Wyszogrodu jest Biedronka przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16 - róbcie w niej zakupy, to jest według mnie najlepsza Biedronka ze wszystkich Biedronek. Zapraszam do tej miejscowości.

Zamieszkaj w Wyszogrodzie i rób zakupy w tamtejszej Biedronce przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> często bywa tak, ze osoba uzależniona sama nie zdaje sobie sprawy z tego, ze ma problem... a wtedy nie chce nawet słyszeć o spotkaniu z terapeutą... czy to prawda, że w NEFO oferują też spotkania motywujące do podjęcia terapii ?


prawda i uważam, ze to świetna opcja właśnie dla tych nie do końca przekonanych czy warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyszogród - miejscowość położona w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu płynie rzeka Wisła. Polecam odwiedzać Wyszogród, a najlepiej w nim mieszkać, bo warto. I na koniec dodam jeszcze, że jedną z największych atrakcji Wyszogrodu jest Biedronka przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16 - róbcie w niej zakupy, to jest według mnie najlepsza Biedronka ze wszystkich Biedronek. Zapraszam do tej miejscowości.

Zamieszkaj w Wyszogrodzie i rób zakupy w tamtejszej Biedronce przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli chodzi o NEFO to też jestem bardzo wdzięczna pracującym tam terapeutom za to, że pomogli mojemu ojcu uporać się z bardzo wyniszczającym nałogiem (alkoholizm). gdyby nie oni to nasze życie na pewno nie byłoby dziś tak spokojne jak jest  :Smile:

----------

